# 59hz vs. 60 hz?



## Needhelpplease

Hello,
 I recently got a geforce gtx 460 graphics card. It works very well, except for one problem. When I am on my native resolution (1366 x 768) and at a refresh rate of 60hz (which I always am), there is a black bar on the right side of my screen and the left side of my screen is pushed over. I can't seem to get rid of them unless I change my refresh rate to 59hz instead of 60hz. I play World of Warcraft, and set my refresh rate to 59hz on there to match it. Hopefully this doesn't affect gameplay. Is the difference basically just like 1/60 of the refresh rate, or is it a big deal for some reason?

    Please reply and thank you for answers


----------



## Twist86

Nah long as your games are set to 59hz you wont notice anything. My TV with the same resolution does the same thing, its 59hz instead of 60hz and plays all my games just fine, both PC and console.


----------



## linkin

The difference is so small that the human eye probably can't detect it.


----------



## Needhelpplease

Cool, thanks


----------



## FroogleGeek

You shouldn't notice anything as long as everything is set for 59Hz. It just means you get 59 frames a second instead of 60. Anything over 30 frames a second isn't noticeable.


----------



## Intel_man

Depends on the monitor tbh. The monitor becomes more blurry under 59hz than 60hz. Not sure why but the hz effect is greater on CRT monitors.


----------



## plutoniumman

The difference is...  1 FPS.  59hz is a weird frequency...  But meh whatever, as-long as it fixes your problem. 

Btw the eye can see (and notice) way more than just 60 FPS.  No one would be able to tell a difference between 59 and 60 FPS, but most people can generally tell a difference if there’s more than 15 FPS difference.  Though the higher the FPS, the larger the difference would have to be to notice it.  I know I can sense atleast 110 FPS.  My old CRT monitor was capable of 110Hz.  When I set it to this setting, everything was very much noticeably smoother.  If you know what to look for, you could tell the human eye is capable of sensing faster than even 110 FPS.  I still was able to see the individual points of where the mouse had moved, instead of a continuous stream.

If you look at one spot on your screen and move your mouse fast enough, it’ll look like there’s multiple cursers.  There’s actually only one being displayed the entire time.  When you see more than one, this is the eye picking-up the individual frames.  Once you get that mouse (or something else) to be able to move without looking like there’s multiple cursers on the screen, is when you’re displaying a frame rate at, or beyond the eye’s limit.  

The US air force seems to think the human eye can sense at-least 220 FPS...  A lot of TV manufactures seem to think the eye can sense up-to 300, or even 400 FPS!

The reason movies look fluid at 30 FPS is because it uses motion blur.  If you really know what to look for, you can still tell it’s at a lower frame rate than what the eye is capable of sensing.


----------



## Bill16857

Unistall all your display drivers run the monitor on the onbaord graphics go into display settings and reset everything to the factory settings then put your graphics card back in and reinstall the drivers. This should hopefully fix your black bar issue!


----------

